# Tithra's 40 breeder - Planted Goldfish Tank



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Beautiful goldies and some great shots. I really love the last pic. Mine would tear up the substrate pretty viciously. They also completely destroyed all of my water hyacinth. They loved it. Maybe throwing that or some water lettuce in will keep them from tearing up the bottom.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

kruzerman said:


> Beautiful goldies and some great shots. I really love the last pic. Mine would tear up the substrate pretty viciously. They also completely destroyed all of my water hyacinth. They loved it. Maybe throwing that or some water lettuce in will keep them from tearing up the bottom.



Thank you! 

My fish have actually never demonstrated any interest in eating the plants in my tank, even ones that are typically goldfish favorites like anacharis. They love veggies, but have always been very kind to the plants. So, unless they one day realize there is a salad bar right under them, I think I will be okay haha


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful tank and the Goldfish looks Superb.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

MiniFishRoom said:


> Wow! Beautiful tank and the Goldfish looks Superb.



Thank you very much


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Those are beautiful fish.


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

Beautiful goldfish!


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Those are beautiful fish.


Thank you!


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

GreenBliss said:


> Beautiful goldfish!


Thanks


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice goldfish. Also your plants are looking good.


----------



## Christen (Jan 22, 2013)

How are the plants doing? I'm new to this, but want to do a planted goldfish tank. Need to learn what works and what doesn't. So far my goldies are just in a tank with gravels and anubias.


----------



## le0p (Mar 28, 2012)

Those goldfish are gorgeous! Tank looks great too! I have an oranda in my 40 breeder as well, though mine seems to be thinning out the plants a little, nothing crazy but I see her thoroughly investigated the roots of my stems quite a bit.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Just wanted to stop in and do an update. I have changed things around quite a bit in this tank. I decided to take the hairgrass out and just go with glosso as a carpeting plant. The glosso has been doing well, I had a bunch of runners, but dug it all up a couple days ago, cut the runners into single nodes and replanted so that I could spread it out a bit more and encourage more growth.

I want to go for a sort of kind of dutch aquascape (please note that I am by no means following the strict guidelines in order to be able to call this 'dutch' just taking inspiration from that style). All the plants are relatively new, so i am letting them grow out right now before doing any shaping/pruning. 

Please let me know if anyone has any questions!


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Are those Orandas? They are very nice looking fish. The tank looks great.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Dx3Bash said:


> Are those Orandas? They are very nice looking fish. The tank looks great.


Yes they are! Thank you


----------



## javajive1981 (Feb 20, 2013)

That looks great.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

javajive1981 said:


> That looks great.


Thank you!


----------



## Lyctpsis (Jun 19, 2012)

This is stunning. Nothing makes me quite as happy as chubby goldies in an all out planted tank.  Their colors really pop against the black and green.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

Lyctpsis said:


> This is stunning. Nothing makes me quite as happy as chubby goldies in an all out planted tank.  Their colors really pop against the black and green.


Aw, thanks so much for you kind comment  goldfish really don't get the credit they deserve, they are really pretty amazing fish


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome. I really like the setup and plant selection with the Goldfish.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Great fish in this tank!

Do you have any updates?


----------



## TonyK (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not a real fan of goldfish but, the black and yellow goldfish looks really cool. Great looking tank too.


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

hydrophyte said:


> Great fish in this tank!
> 
> Do you have any updates?


Thank you! I will update later this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

TonyK said:


> I'm not a real fan of goldfish but, the black and yellow goldfish looks really cool. Great looking tank too.


Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

I have been terrible at updating this thread!

So, I have recently re-done this tank and gone all high tech.

I have learned a lot since I first posted this thread and realized I had some serious imbalances that lead to many plants just not making it. Too much light paired with not enough co2 and inconsistent fert dosing led to things generally not working out in this tank. I was trying to keep plants that I really did not have the right setup for. 

I also had an outbreak of BGA this summer (tank is right under sunny window) and dumped a bunch of plants as a result of this including my glosso which was covered in a thick layer of BGA 

So, recent changes I have made:
- switched eco complete substrate to ada aquasoil amazonian (I am using a pH monitor, crushed coral and buffer to keep pH and kh at goldfish appropriate levels. It has been almost a week and pH is a solid 7.1-7.2)
- Added a 'real' co2 system from GLA along with inline diffuser. I realized the fluval kit just wasn't cutting it for this tank and it was getting expensive.
- Began following EI fert dosing schedule

Fauna:
2 oranda goldfish 

Current Flora:
- Blyxa japonica (thank you hedge_fund!)
- star grass
- water sprite
- ludwigia repens
- ludwigia atlantis
- rotala wallichi
- rotala nanjenshan
- rotala indica
- erios parkeri
- staurogyne repens
- limnophila aquatica
- Echinodorus Parviflorus 'tropica'

I have a couple more plants that I want to add eventually that are getting some roots in a grow out tank currently including downoi and limnophila aromatica. I am thinking about trying s. repens and downoi for foreground plants this time.

Current pics:
(please excuse the cloudiness, this was soon after the substrate change over)









co2


















Inhabitants


----------



## Roshan8768 (Mar 18, 2009)

Looking good! Check out my planted Goldfish tank, I think you have a larger variety of plants though. I prefer the minimalistic scape with a few species of plants


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

Really love your latest set up. Really beautiful goldfihes. Btw, is that a new goldie?


----------



## tithra (Dec 1, 2012)

tripleDot said:


> Really love your latest set up. Really beautiful goldfihes. Btw, is that a new goldie?


Thank you!

It's not a new fish, he has just changed color (lost all his black) since I last posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 19, 2012)

Wonderful looking tank, the plants and fish are beautiful. How have the goldfish been with the plants? Are they still ignoring your plants, or have they started to munch on them?


----------

